# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Outpost и сеть

## Dark_Blaze

Всем доброго времени суток!
Такой не большой вопрос,как создать праило в агнитуме 2009 следующего характера.
Имеет инет приходящий на сетевух 1,и уходящий на сетевуху 2.
с сетевухи 2 идет на вторйо комп,второй комп видит сетевуху 1 по сети,но нет пинга на тырнет.По сети пинг есть,отключил агнитум,пинг пошел,включил отавалился.
Подскажите как правивло создать.Ип 10.10.0.1
С уважением.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Helgin

Надо в свойствах агнитума -локальная сеть поставить галочку "Зона NAT" для второго компа

----------

